# Foto/Grafik mit transparenter Umrandung



## buddha (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Wer weiß Rat, wie bekommt man eine solche Umrandung hin für eine Grafik hin?
Gruß


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht über einen Ebenenstil? "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief"schaut doch schon mal
ganz gut aus wenn Du Dich damit dann noch einwenig auseinandersetzt sollte da eigentlich
etwas bei rum kommen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## buddha (16. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Schaut gut aus.Mit Ebenenstilen habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gemacht, mal schauen was rauskommt.
Gruß


----------

